# Fursuit sites (question)



## ZEN (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry to add unwanted threads but I have always wanted to know if there were any good websites that show off guys in fursuits as I have a big fetish for them *blush*  but I never know where to really look.

Any help would be appreciated  #^_^#


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

Well FA is down...>_>;

But I at least wanna say that this isn't what I would call "Unwanted". Trust me, you'll know when a thread is unwanted. X3


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 25, 2008)

http://db.fursuit.org/

this is a good one, it has lots of suiters, pics and info about them =)


----------



## slashersivi (Jul 25, 2008)

As in male fursuits?  Noblewolf takes lots of pictures of his suits and he also does "adult" ones, so maybe you can take a look at his page.  Don't know it off the top of my head but I believe it's on the "list" sticky or you can just google it.


----------



## ZEN (Jul 25, 2008)

slashersivi said:


> As in male fursuits?  Noblewolf takes lots of pictures of his suits and he also does "adult" ones, so maybe you can take a look at his page.  Don't know it off the top of my head but I believe it's on the "list" sticky or you can just google it.



Thanks for the help Slashersivi :3 much appreciated.


----------



## ZEN (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm also looking for sexy poses from guys in fursuits (which is hard to come by) hehe
Does anyone know of fur sites that have pics like that? or is it better to ask around people who have fursuits that might share there own pics?  thanks in advance for any help   :3


----------



## Uro (Aug 3, 2008)

When I get around to finishing mine I'll take some ^_^. Haha.


----------



## thebeast76 (Aug 4, 2008)

Dunno about sexy pics, but there are quite a few Youtubers who do some sexy stuff.
A good one is Winfoxi.
http://youtube.com/winfoxi
Not a guy but still very sexy, IMO.


----------



## slashersivi (Aug 4, 2008)

as far as "sexy" male fursuit vids go... there is the infamous Duke:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4P8wArG93w

Personally I'm more of a fan of this cutie outside the suit x) http://www.oklacon.org/html/guests.html


----------



## saberpup (Aug 10, 2008)

you could try this link for appollo *XavierRottweiler*


----------



## KAZ wolf (Apr 14, 2010)

Well um... i got this one... It,s not so porn... but it,s nice ^,~,^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWFp7T2Nft4&feature=related
Here is nice too. Dogy is fooling around ^,~,^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HH7dtHyIHRw&feature=related


----------



## yak (Apr 14, 2010)

Peanut butter necro time...


----------

